#ubuntu-arb 2012-04-09
<ajmitch> wendar: fwiw, I've built the scopes, looked at the resulting binary package, but not tested it yet
<ajmitch> will hopefully vote on it tomorrow after I get a chance to test, I just upgraded my last oneiric install in the weekend to precise :)
<wendar> ajmitch: thanks :)
<wendar> ajmitch: and, yeah, I've got the one machine I'm holding back on Oneiric for ARB testing :)
<wendar> ajmitch: these scopes are the last packages I'll put up for vote on Oneiric, everything after this will be Precise
#ubuntu-arb 2012-04-10
<ajmitch> wendar: voted, sorry for the delay :)
 * ajmitch hopes others vote soon
<ajmitch> wendar: one thing I should have thought of before voting - how are upgrades to precise going to work out, where the music lens uses rhythmbox?
<ajmitch> I expect that these scopes will just get uninstalled since they depend on the older version of unity?
<wendar> ajmitch: the Precise version of the extra scopes won't include rhythmbox
<wendar> but, we included them in Oneiric as a kind of early preview
<ajmitch> wendar: fair enough, I just want to be sure that upgrades will go the way they're meant to :)
<ajmitch> it'd be nice to have the precise versions of the other scopes in extras in time for release, so those who've installed them can upgrade
<ajmitch> I just did a really brief check on the submission pages for the most recent 5, none of them have a PPA
<ajmitch> atv controller, handbrake, gas mileage calculator are .deb submissions
#ubuntu-arb 2012-04-12
<stgraber> wow, someone did some cleanup :)
<dpm> :)
<ajmitch> stgraber: that, and a lot of email to read through on the list, some of which I should come up with an intelligent reply to
